# Van vs dolphin



## couchissatan (Jan 23, 2018)

I have been livin in a van with two dogs for while now and ive been dreamin about an rv a bit. Just wanna hear and info or suggestions yall have from your experiences! 
Peace and love


----------



## Jerrell (Jan 23, 2018)

I guess it depends on what you're looking for in an RV vs. the van. I'm assuming you're thinking of one that you'd drive versus one to pull with the van.
They have those Camper Vans that fall somewhere between the Conversion Van and Class B categories with a "bathroom" and are much more stealth/maneuverable than a full on RV. 
That's what I've been looking at/dreaming of anyway.
A few years back I had a 20' fifth wheel. It was old ('77), but solid. I practically lived in it. I'd say it would have been plenty comfy enough for a person with a couple dogs. Hell, my brother and his dog (pit/lab mix) would hang out in there with me 4-5 days a week. 
I'm sure there's people here that know much more than me about doing the RV thing full time tho. Good luck!


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Jan 25, 2018)

So, since your already live in a van, I'll assume you already know RVs are less stealthy. Sounds like you're looking at the Toyota based rigs. I've thought about those a bit too. They're pretty popular these days so they tend to come with a higher price tag even though they're pretty old. Most were made in the 80s so make sure you're ready to care for an older vehicle. Even though the 22r engine has a reputation for being super reliable the other parts of the RV are getting on 25 to 40 years old depending on what you get. Also consider small busses or travel trailers. I've got a26 ft. Bus and I'm pretty happy with it and I share it with my partner and 70lb dog. There are other small RVs out there too. Look into Chinooks, broughams, mini Winnies, or the Winnebago le sharo for some other options. Finding a small RV with good gas mileage is tricky but worth it. Good luck to you!


----------



## couchissatan (Jan 31, 2018)

Ithank you all for youre input!! Im marinading in the thought of either geting an rv or putting a high-top on the van i have
..?


----------



## ChaoticallyCrazed (Feb 12, 2018)

With high tops, a more popular van makes it more likely you can find a pre-made top pretty cheap. Otherwise you may have to pay decently or do it yourself and that's a fair bit of work. 

As far as an RV, the fuel costs could get painful depending on the RV compared to your van, and many aren't really built for 24/7 travel like you'd expect. But if you're any sort of handy that's almost a non-issue.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Oct 23, 2018)

couchissatan said:


> Ithank you all for youre input!! Im marinading in the thought of either geting an rv or putting a high-top on the van i have
> ..?


Look for wheelchair transport vans already high top. Cheaper than a high top


----------

